# Batchdatei: Firefox aufrufen klappt nicht



## BerndStellerfern (8. Juni 2007)

Habe kleine Batch geschrieben um Firefox aufzurufen:

@echo off
start Programme\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe

Das ist schon alles. Starte ich die Batch von Windows XP aus geht das DOS-Fenster auf und zeigt "Programme\\Mozilla Firefox\\firefox.exe\par" konnte nicht gefunden werden.
Der Pfad ist aber richtig. Warum stehen doirt plötzlich zwei Backslash im Pfad und was bedeutet \par? 

Hoffe jemand kann helfen. Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Ronin-Jay (8. Juni 2007)

Bei "Mozilla Firefox" ist ein Leerzeichen.....d.h. Du mußt mit " " arbeiten

versuchs mal so

```
@echo off
"c:\Programme\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe"
```

Das Laufwerk habe ich mit angegeben, da ich ja evtl auch auf nem andern Laufwerk sein könnte.

-ungetestet-


----------



## BerndStellerfern (8. Juni 2007)

Danke Ronin. Hat etwas geholfen. Jetzt gibt es keine Fehlermeldung mehr, aber Firefox wird nicht gestartet, und oben im DOS-Fenster steht der Pfad noch immer mit doppeltem Backslash. Woher kann der dopplete Backslash kommen?

Mit c: davor sieht es auch nicht anders aus!


----------



## BerndStellerfern (8. Juni 2007)

Seltsamerweise funktioniert es nun wenn ich @echooff weglasse. lol
Keine Ahnung wie das kommt. Habe die Datei mit WordPad von Windoofs geschrieben.


----------



## Ronin-Jay (8. Juni 2007)

Welche Windoof-Version nutzt Du?
Ich habe das oben von mir gepostete Skript mal ausprobiert und es klappt bei mir unter XP Pro SP2 ohne Probleme. Wohe die doppelten Bkacslashes kommen kann ich Dir leider auch nicht sagen, tut mir leid.


----------

